# 4' pole(4 lb test) + 16 min fight= 17.5 lb carp



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maaan.. that was pretty cool.. i can't imagine it being bigger than that fish, it whooped ya too..
ps.. ya got a pretty good detail of the catch too..lets see how long that'll last.. hate to see your "log book" get soggy..   3months max..


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Now that would have been a BLAST!! I have hooked into a few with my ultralight in Darby while smallie fishing but none that big. Nice job, man that looks AWSOME!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I had just caught a smaller one on that set-up about an hour earlier, AK was laughing and telling me if i hook anything with some size I'm in trouble. lol Next thing ya know this thing takes off, ran straight out to the middle of the river. Stripped ALL of my line off, had to run down to the water to try to get at least alittle line back on the spool. lol Completely kicked my butt and I think it will be awhile before I try it again. lol Thanks to AK's net-work it all turned out great.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

My dad once caught a steelhead on an ultralight with 4lb test and in some pretty fast current. It was about 26 inches, talk about a fight. I didnt think he would ever get that thing in.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's cool, good thing you had 4# test on or it would've spooled you with 6#.!
Great story. So maybe euro rods and baitrunner aren't necessary ?! 
Just goes to show the _experiance and the skill_ of the angler is what really counts.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Ummmm.......Yeaaaaa........  Thats......uhhhh....  Thats why I posted my story....to remind everyone of ....my uhh......  Experience and skill. YEP!! THATS RIGHT!!! I SAID IT!!  I have mucho skility and ablieance! Thanks for noticing


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If I could only pass some of my "Carp-Force" to AK so "he one be carp with is he"


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

nice picture there. I am sure it was quite a fight. I will see you guys on the water tonight.

Marc


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey TORN You gonna join us tonight? I cooked up around 25lbs corn last night. Filled up 4-Five gallon buckets,lol Now I just gotta get it from home to up here. lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

spencer..we'll go harrass tornichio abit today before we fish..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story big guy !!! I have got to get up thee and do some fishin with AK , cwcarper and the rest of you Columbus carpers. Been awhile since I made my way up there.... Big Chessie- I know all about the " skill " part of it... Them carpers are amazed at my bank prowness...  .......  ...... Nice going


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

doood..the river will freeze over the day Da King come over and FISH!!!! gettin him here is one thing, gettin him to fish??? goooood luck!!!!!!..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ak- I think I just might wet a line tomorrow in the river.... This is PATHETIC ... I have yet to wet a line and it's almost JUNE .....  I gotta get out ..... Wonder what cwcarper is doing this weekend....... CK


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i think he mumbled somethin about goin to fish somewhere around here..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You probably heard " but I gotta ask Bambi first......... "  ..... sorry Big Chessie- didn't mean to hijack the thread.... I get this pointed out from time to time.......


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Not a hijack dude, lets just call it "Expanding the broad scope of the stated conversion"
Besides it gives guys something to read.lol


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey AK and King Do you know what the line test record is for 4 lb? Or where I can find it? I have a feeling it might be to high to touch with an Ohio fish, lol unless I can get on some Blues or Shovels.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

naah..i think she almost shoved him out the door to go fishin'..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

wasn't it a braid line you were using tho??


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Naw I'm not talking about my fish the other day, I was looking at some of the records and noticed alot of low ones (as far as weight) You can't get all of the records just some, unless u are a member. The ones I did see were like, largemouth bass 5lbs and some change on 12 lb line. Real crazy ones like that. I would like to know what it is for carp on 4 lb. I'll switch up and try it again if it is within reason. But anyhow....I'm heading out to go get "YOUR" corn lol see ya in a little bit.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've read where guys have actually caught fish over 100 pounds on 6# test in the oceans. Of course they don't tell ya they chase the fish for six hours until it gives up .......  ............ Good luck guys and good times  See ya on the bank sooner or later................ DA KING !!! aka :B Rick


----------

